# power pro line



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

just wonderin if anybody uses power pro line on here. I will allways use 40 pound big game line on my reels that i can put alot of line on like my plfugers and penns, and 7000s but i still have a few 6500s and 6000s, that i just dont feel comfortable puting 40 lb big game on. Does anybody on here use braid on here for flats? Thanks.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I do not like power pro. I have had too many bad experiences with it breaking. I know a lot of guys do use it. If I am using braid it is Spiderwire Stealth or Fireline. When it comes to my flathead and blue fishing on the Ohio river I use 30 pound Vicious Hi Vis mono and never had a problem pulling big fish from snags and under barges.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I put 65# power pro on one of my 6500's last year and fished it all summer through fall. I used it on the GMR and Ohio rivers, and I was very happy with it. I am like you and fish 40# big game on my 7000's. I had no trouble with snagging or the line packing down on itself with the Power pro. Also, you can't beat it for casting and cutting through current. Caught flatheads, blues, channels up to 33# with no trouble.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

One of the reasons that I use Big game is because it stretches and the hook will not pull from there cheeks as that is normally where the hook is located, with Power pro I kept pulling the hooks. I fish a lot of heavy cover both visible and not and if they get hung up the line will stretch, i just put the rod back in the holder tighten the drag down a bit and crank the reel till the pole is bent down and let it sit, that fish will get tired of that line pulling on him and he will come right out of the junk he went into, patience is the key when they get you hung up in the heavy stuff.

Larry loves Power Pro as he took what I had left and spooled his reels with it.

Been fishing with Berkley Big game for a lot of years and just real hard to change over to a different line thought I was going to have too this year but my line supplier came threw and found me two 5# spools of 40# Bigame Hi vis line

Doc


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for the info guys and no i wont ever use any other line than 40 lb big game except, on my 6500s and 6000s i think ill try power pro on a few and spider wire stealth on the others, and see what i like the best.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

You gotta watch the eyes on your rods with Power Pro, it will cut the inserts all to heck if you are using rods that have the ceramic inserts...


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I tried Power Pro for a while and lost of lot of fish. With circle hooks, the hook would just pull out and if you tried to use a J hook, it broke on the hookset a lot. Went back to #25 Berkley Big Game with a #40 or #50 Berkley Big Game leader. 
Ppl like to think that you need really heavy line to catch 30 or 40 pd fish, but thats only if you don't know how to set your drag. With your drag set right you can catch very large fish on #25 line, even out of heavy structure.
I've had fish up to #86 caught on #25 line. 

I like to have my drag set loose, to where the fish can pull drag while the rod is in the holder and not break off, but still set the hook. It is a lot easier to put your thumb on the spool to slow him down if he makes a run, but if you have to try to loosen the drag when he makes a run, its too late.

Not to mention, that they are funner to catch with light line. Anyone can catch a big fish with a 4x4 post, winch and cable!!!


----------

